# Scariest thing/monster/enemy/whatever in a game thread!



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 12, 2010)

not sure if this has been made yet, but I saw this thread on gametrailers and I thought you guys might enjoy one! Basically just post who you think was probably the scariest game character enemy monster thing or whatever you can give us a picture for some of us that havent played the game or you can leave us guessing anyways....have fun! I can start it off

http://fear.wikia.com/wiki/Replica_Assassins
(sorry no larger pic)

now they dont have real screwed up faces or anything like that, they scare me because they come from out of no where and scare the piss out of you breaking windows then leaving through an air vent hate them


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> not sure if this has been made yet, but I saw this thread on gametrailers and I thought you guys might enjoy one! Basically just post who you think was probably the scariest game character enemy monster thing or whatever you can give us a picture for some of us that havent played the game or you can leave us guessing anyways....have fun! I can start it off
> 
> http://fear.wikia.com/wiki/Replica_Assassins
> (sorry no larger pic)
> ...



Yeah, they do tend to make you jump.  The Taken in Alan Wake can make you shit your pants at times


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 12, 2010)

The centaur in Fallout 3






Saying it's really ugly doesn't do it justice.

Moreover it shoots a poop-like substance from its mouth with great aim from 150 (in-game) feet away..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty much EVERY enemy in Dead Space 






Also, what about the Hunters in Resident Evil, they were REALLY scary!






Honourable mention to The Tyrant too






Not scary, but evil nontheless, Makarov, Modern Warfare 2


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hm I don't have a picture, but I would say that spider-ish monster from Doom III. Maybe I hate spiders, but it gave me a real scare. I have a feeling that the Dead Space devs were inspired by that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone play Jericho?


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_..._Grudge.png/517px-FFVII_Everyone's_Grudge.png



Oh shit!  Cant remember his name but he could kill you in one strike lol

EDIT:  He was called Master Tonberry


----------



## Tokio (Oct 12, 2010)

this bitch scared me a lot of times :S


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 12, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_..._Grudge.png/517px-FFVII_Everyone's_Grudge.png



omg....he is scary! slowly walking up to you after every attack damn you tonberry!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

Nemesis from Resident Evil 3:






Pyramid Head from Silent Hill:






Head Crabs from Half-Life 2:


----------



## robal (Oct 12, 2010)

Butter/fire flies in Boulder Dash.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Boulderdash-screenshot.png


----------



## Nosada (Oct 12, 2010)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 12, 2010)

Cerain segments of Doom III and all the other games mentioned, but Amnesia, now that is really scary.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 12, 2010)

I hate him so much!






SHAMBLER!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

What about the first time one of these burst through the hallway window


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 12, 2010)

wasnt posted but, who WASNT afraid of this guy when they first played the game?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey HookeyStreet, which RE game(s) are you getting those pics from out of curiosity?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 12, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> http://media.ignimgs.com/media/ign/imgs/top100gamevillains/stage/046_grue.jpg



Ahhh ZORK. I doubt many have played that one. You just aged yourself...and me dammit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/pong.jpeg



lol. U got ponged! It even made folks av" sweaty thumbs & fingers.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 12, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> http://media.moddb.com/images/downloads/1/21/20567/tank.jpg



that guy must have incredibly small balls from doing all them steroids


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Hey HookeyStreet, which RE game(s) are you getting those pics from out of curiosity?



The Hunters, zombie dogs and the Tyrant are from Resident Evil 1.  The Nemesis is from Resident Evil 3.  I hope this answers your question m8   PS: the Chainsaw Majini that infinity post is from Resident Evil 5 

Also, the Lickers from RE1 and RE5 were pretty cool:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## RejZoR (Oct 12, 2010)

*System Shock 2 Cybernetic Midwife*












Sorry, don't have any larger proper image, but anyone who encountered it, knows her well.
In fact all monsters in System Shock 2 were shocking back in 1999 (even graphically). Even casual hybrids were scary, grumbling to themself, midwives talking about babies with cybernetic computerized voice and everything was always echoing through metallic space ship corridors.


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 12, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Hunters, zombie dogs and the Tyrant are from Resident Evil 1.  The Nemesis is from Resident Evil 3.  I hope this answers your question m8   PS: the Chainsaw Majini that infinity post is from Resident Evil 5



Naturally they're from the one game I haven't completed  (#1) and yeah cheers man


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

How could I forget, the Executioner from Resi 5? 






Or the first time you meet the zombie Great White shark in Resident Evil 1:






and the Resident Evil 4 chainsaw weilding Las Plagas!






TBH, Im a bit obsessed with the Resident Evil franchise I think lol  The RE games are soo fecking awesome!!


RejZoR reminded me of these:






The Silent Hill evil nurse!


----------



## radeon747 (Oct 12, 2010)

What about gears of war for me personally i cant play that game again to scary for me because the berserker thats one scary badass bit@h lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

radeon747 said:


> What about gears of war for me personally i cant play that game again to scary for me because the berserker thats one scary badass bit@h lol.
> 
> http://www.entertainmentbuddha.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/GearsBerserker.jpg



Yep, shes f*cking evil!!!!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 12, 2010)

For me it was the 1st Quake 1. Shame no ugly in the title as DA Witch Hunt end boss  i was like  YUK....  Only other that kinda scared me was the invisible people in Stalker.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Naturally they're from the one game I haven't completed  (#1) and yeah cheers man



Oh man, you HAVE to play and complete Resident Evil 1.  Do you have access to a GameCube?  Because the remake of RE1 on that was great   Actually, its worth picking up a cheap GameCube just to own the entire back collection (nearly) of RE titles.  RE Zero, 1 remake, 2, Nemesis, Code veronica X and 4


----------



## radeon747 (Oct 12, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, shes f*cking evil!!!!



Only played threw the game once because the berserker.Also gears of war 2 too easy without those bi@hers thank god.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

radeon747 said:


> Only played threw the game once because the berserker.Also gears of war 2 too easy without those bi@hers thank god.



I was a bit annoyed that they didnt appear in GoW 2   Hopefully they will be back in part 3.....maybe a Lambent Berserker!!!  Holy f*ck, imagine that?!?!


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll just leave these here...


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 12, 2010)

*Half-Life Headcrab*






First meet these suckers in Half-Life Uplink. I still remember a dark corridor, a security door where sparks were flying from a digital lock, a growling from a distance. It was one of the first 3D games that i played on my very own PC and Uplink was one of the scariest.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 12, 2010)

LFD2 Zombie clowns

i find them really creepy irl already and make em into zombie well shit


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 12, 2010)

god so many of these are really good! keep them coming! 

my vote goes towards the first boss in demon's souls on the ps3!

PHALANX!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSLKwfeRdTg

a big blob of darkness and it kept spawning little ones and it got really huge


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Oct 12, 2010)

These bloody buggers!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 12, 2010)

These black headcrabs were way scarier in HL2 then the originals because they made this weird hissing noise and moved faster.






Also the fast zombies in HL2 (pic is without the headcrab)


----------



## JC316 (Oct 12, 2010)

The alien in AVP Classic. Something about the combination of not being able to see shit, the noise of the motion tracker and knowing that they can come from ANYWHERE.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tyrant from RE2:






No where near the scariest looking dude, but holy crap when he would jump out at you randomly it scared the shit out of me.  Especially the one point where you beat him, and think he is dead, only to walk out of the room and have him bust through the wall and have to fight him again...

I remeber the first time I played that game, I wasn't scared of the zombies, I was scared that he would jump out at me and beat the crap out of me at any moment.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Tyrant from RE2:
> 
> http://www.gamedepiction.com/media2/re2-tyrant.jpg
> 
> ...



This Tyrant (version T-103 I think).


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 12, 2010)

Her:


----------



## xvi (Oct 12, 2010)

Baron von Blubba

It's so scary, I have to stick the picture in a spoiler. You might want to have the children leave the room.


Spoiler


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder if there will be another version of the tyrant in the upcoming games RE6 or somethin?


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Oh man, you HAVE to play and complete Resident Evil 1.  Do you have access to a GameCube?  Because the remake of RE1 on that was great   Actually, its worth picking up a cheap GameCube just to own the entire back collection (nearly) of RE titles.  RE Zero, 1 remake, 2, Nemesis, Code veronica X and 4



Nah I don't  I'll check out EB Games when I go pick up my Gothic 4 pre-order to see if they've got anything, though I doubt it -.-''

Were all those games remade for the Gamecube!? D:

Sorry for getting _kinda_ offtopic guys...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 13, 2010)

*opens door for the first time as a level 3 sorcerer*

"ahhh freshmeat!"


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 13, 2010)

Rancor from star wars unleashed


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 13, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> *opens door for the first time as a level 3 sorcerer*
> 
> "ahhh freshmeat!"
> http://www.apsa.cz/rvalek/diablo/quests/butcher.gif



Agreed.  My contribution:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely that ghost chick from F.E.A.R.! I think her name was Alma.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## yami2ki (Oct 13, 2010)

Brood Mother from Dragon Age





Cherubs from Doom 3





Marksman from The Suffering





Dr. killjoy, also from the Suffering


----------



## qubit (Oct 13, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> *System Shock 2 Cybernetic Midwife*
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/1N/xP/1GvA8T7L/systemshock2halloween.jpg
> 
> ...



It looks like it uses the Unreal engine from UT99 with glorious DX7 and I might quite like to play it. Can only find it on sale from Amazon merchants for the somewhat high price of £20. 

And hey, this is post 2010 people - yes it matches the year!  Now of course, I can't post again until the new year to keep my posts in sync with it. Oh no, that means I can only post once a year from now on!  

Waddya mean ya'll happy?


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2010)

Pretty much everything undeadish in Thief 1/2.

Also the fast zombies in HL2.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 13, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Nah I don't  I'll check out EB Games when I go pick up my Gothic 4 pre-order to see if they've got anything, though I doubt it -.-''
> 
> Were all those games remade for the Gamecube!? D:
> 
> Sorry for getting _kinda_ offtopic guys...



No, RE Zero was a GameCube exclusive, RE 1 was a remake (looked great too), RE 2, 3 & Code Veronica X were just ports and RE 4 was released when the GameCube was in full swing


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 13, 2010)

3D Monster Maze, 1982


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 13, 2010)

Frick said:


> Pretty much everything undeadish in Thief 1/2.
> 
> Also the fast zombies in HL2.



Same. When Thief 1 came out, I couldn't get through the second level for months because of those damn zombies at the beginning. For some reason System Shock 2 didn't feel so spooky as that level in thief, maybe because you had all kinds of cool weaponry that could vaporize the baddies.



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> *opens door for the first time as a level 3 sorcerer*
> 
> "ahhh freshmeat!"
> http://www.apsa.cz/rvalek/diablo/quests/butcher.gif



The Buther gave me the spooks the first time too  but then a friend showed me how to trap him and it wasn't as scary. King Leoric was pretty bad too


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 13, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> not sure if this has been made yet, but I saw this thread on gametrailers and I thought you guys might enjoy one! Basically just post who you think was probably the scariest game character enemy monster thing or whatever you can give us a picture for some of us that havent played the game or you can leave us guessing anyways....have fun! I can start it off
> 
> http://fear.wikia.com/wiki/Replica_Assassins
> (sorry no larger pic)
> ...



there is F3AR coming seen the trailer on the Nightmare On Elm St dvd.

Also for me the scariest game was and still is System Shock 2 to this day i have never finished it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 13, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> The Buther gave me the spooks the first time too  but then a friend showed me how to trap him and it wasn't as scary. King Leoric was pretty bad too



Yeah.. and my first character was a sorcerer.. fought butcher toe to toe and got masssacred over and over lol. And I was placing stat points on strength as a sorcerer. lol was such a noob at rpg back then.

I also didnt know any way to trap him too... I had no friends.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 13, 2010)

What about the 'lust' boss from Dantes Inferno?  Her nipples freaked me out because evil babies came out of them! lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 13, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> http://blog.shockwave.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/zombie_footballai4.jpg



LOL, I thought about posting the Football Zombie from PVZ's last night


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, I thought about posting the Football Zombie from PVZ's last night



and i was wondering why you didnt post it yet LOL.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Oct 13, 2010)

those bitches scarme the HELL when game pops out back those days

Doom 1 & 3 Cyberdemon (yeah the dude from the first one is really scary 2.. who wants to get kick-assed from a demon with a rocket launcher???)









Doom 3 Mancubus





and of course, the legendary Hell Knight


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 13, 2010)

A new challenger appears!


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 13, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> http://wpcontent.answcdn.com/wikipedia/en/8/83/3D-monster-maze-T-rex-2-steps-away.png
> 
> 3D Monster Maze, 1982



Sinclair ZX81, my first game, nice to see I am not the only geriatric around here.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 13, 2010)

F.U.! LOL 

3D Monster Maze deserves some serious credit. It was the first 3D game ever on a home computer. When you turned a corner and saw TREX coming it was a seriously big scare even in B&W, without sound and pixelated graphics. So scary in fact, it was enough to make you hammer the keyboard, wobble the 16K pack and ... then you REALLY STARTED SCREAMING


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> A new challenger appears!
> 
> http://gamingdead.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Halo-Reach-Elites-580x352.jpg



Anything Halo related isnt scary. Its to colorful. Its like a box of crayola crayons is mad at you.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 14, 2010)

qubit said:


> It looks like it uses the Unreal engine from UT99 with glorious DX7 and I might quite like to play it. Can only find it on sale from Amazon merchants for the somewhat high price of £20.
> 
> And hey, this is post 2010 people - yes it matches the year!  Now of course, I can't post again until the new year to keep my posts in sync with it. Oh no, that means I can only post once a year from now on!
> 
> Waddya mean ya'll happy?



It's not using Unreal engine. It's using a highly modified Dark Engine (which was used in Thief games). It's using an excellent virtual bumb mapping thanks to brilliant work of the texture artists. It was very low poly for today's standards but because of these bump mapped textures it looked great even 5 years later and if you ask me, it still looks damn good for a 11 years old game. And if 20 pounds feels like a high price, it's one of the most legendary games. I personally place it before any Doom game, before Duke Nukem and before most of other FPS games. If you haven't played it yet, do so. It's worth far more than 20 pounds imo.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 14, 2010)

Doom 3 had some pretty scary stuff in it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 14, 2010)

Dead space much? I'm too scared to even finish the game


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 14, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://www.dreadcentral.com/img/news/aug08/ds02b.jpg
> http://www.leftmousebutton.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/deadspace.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, yeah I did mention the Necromorphs


----------

